# Sony DAV DZ810 5.1



## gphpgl (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Friends, 
My buddy brought a Sony DAV DZ810 5.1 to me. can i conect those speckrs to another blu ray player? I cant afford new blu ray home theatre? Just want to change the player and not the speakers. Can i shift to blu ray player with the same old 5.1 speakers?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

The DAV's BD player is also an amplifier. If you replace it with a different BD player, you'll also need to purchase an audio-video receiver (AVR) to power the speakers.


----------

